# Binding Suggestions...?



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

Rome 390s are nice...
So are the Ride SpIs...

You can get both for dirt cheap... i.e. less then 200 I think the 390s will be cheaper in general however...

You can also rent some Flows and see if you like them the M11 seems like a good all-around binding...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I second the Ride SPIs they are right at $210 at most places I've seen in my area. If you want a little bit softer binding for park etc. check out the Ride Delta Movement. I was looking at bindings yesterday and the tech himself told me that the only bindings he would ride would be Ride or Rome. I agree with him on Ride although I haven't tried Rome bindings yet :thumbsup: My SPIs are a little over 3 years old now and they are still working great.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey thanks for the suggestions... i was looking at the SPI's and it looks like they have regular front straps instead of toe caps... I'mr eally sure I want something with caps... I've noticed a huge difference between the two and I really like the feel of bindings with caps


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

peteypab said:


> Hey thanks for the suggestions... i was looking at the SPI's and it looks like they have regular front straps instead of toe caps... I'mr eally sure I want something with caps... I've noticed a huge difference between the two and I really like the feel of bindings with caps


You can actually use the toe strap either way.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

Whatever kind of bindings you get you should throw the highbacks away and put Rockerback Highbacks on...waaay better.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Rome 390's or Arsenals if you're on a budget.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

peteypab said:


> Hey thanks for the suggestions... i was looking at the SPI's and it looks like they have regular front straps instead of toe caps... I'mr eally sure I want something with caps... I've noticed a huge difference between the two and I really like the feel of bindings with caps


Actually mine are 06 models and the toe straps are meant to be used either way. They will either stretch out around the end of your toe, or you can use them the traditional way. I was looking at a pair the other day and they actually have a different type of toe strap that looks to be even better than the ones I have. Go to a shop and have them strap one of your boots in a ride binding and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

Udno...been boarding for years and never had trouble with the toe straps ??? Ankle straps yes but the toe straps ?? I don't even ratchet them down tight. The highbacks are what counts...and nobody has ever done a thing with the highbacks. I've seen the fad go from tall to short and back to tall again and ...they all sucked. Everyone of them induces calf bite ...so the manufacturers load the boots full of foam to try and hide the problem. Ironically we all spend big bucks on carbon fibre highbacks to supposedly more efficiently transmit the energy...yeah right...through two inches of foam on your boot lol. 
Rockerback Highbacks have no foam on the paddle and you can ride with sneakers if you want and you'll never get calf bite....NO FOAM REQUIRED !
But then again the manufacturers have everyone all excited about toe straps so yeah....that'll keep everyone entertained..lol.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

could someone tell me what Rockerback Highbacks are??
maybe a link with pics or where someone would buy these?


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

BURTON CARTELS FTW lol :thumbsup: i hart mine they are awesome stiff but forgiving, SUPER MEGA ajustable, very responisive, and just plain kickass ill probably ride mine till they break and the warrenty thing runs out or if i find shomething better for about the same price oh btw they are $$220 i think. i saw a pair of last years for $$189 so yeah cartels for the win all the way:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2007)

There's pics of the Rockerbacks in the recent photos on the site. They have a independant paddle mounted on an axis mounted on two towers....the paddle automatically rotates to balance the pressures on your leg...hence...absolutely no calf bite. You can heelside ten times harder and you won't feel any calf bite at all. Conventional Highbacks suck after you've tried these things. They RULE !


----------

